# Huacho en el Norte Chico



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Fotos del Portal Huachano*San Bartolomé de Huacho,su nombre completo,fue fundada precisamente el dìa de San Bartolomé,el 24 de agosto de 1571.
Está localizada a 148 kilòmetros al norte de Lima,lo que supone un promedio de 2 horas de viaje en auto.
Es la ciudad peruana con mayor porcentaje de descendientes de chinos.


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Huacho junto con Huaral son ciudades bien feitas.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

wow, no pensé que fuera tan horrible


----------



## jErEmIaS (Jan 27, 2006)

................ a HUACHO no le hirian TAN MAL si por lo menos....... tuviera algo de vegetacion..... que pena que se vea asi.... tan pobre.....=(


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Que se puede esperar de una ciudad que por su cercania a Lima su gente hace gran parte de sus compras de mayor monto en LIma lo mismo que cuando los de mayores ingresos se llevan su plata a Lima ni el 10% de los que habitan la ciudad son Huachanos eso de descendientes de Chinos se lo llevo la emigracion a la Capital y al mundo, Huacho Huaral,Pativilca en su inmensa mayoria estan poblados de poblacion proveniente de la Sierra, Ancashinos y gente del norte.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

La verdad me parece una asquerosidad de pueblo...parece un pueblo jóven.

Bueno, tengo un tío que trabaja en Huacho...me ha comentado sobre los chinos...existen varios negocios pertenecientes a chinos y japoneses.


----------



## natito (Dec 4, 2004)

Alguien sabe que porcentage de la poblacion de esa ciudad es de ascendencia china/japonesa?


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Yo fuí a Huacho hace muchisimo tiempo, cuando aún era un chibolin, me acuerdo de muy poco, pero si me acuerdo que era un sitio bastante tranquilo y apacible. Obviamente que no ha mejorado mucho, más bien, se ha puesto recontra fejio, con todos esos pueblos jovenes a sus alrededores, se ve que hay bastante pobreza.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

La verdad se ve bastante descuidadita ah,


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Al contrario en las fotos se muestra el centro de Huacho como es, si se mostrasen el lado de la ciudad hacia el norte Barranca,Supe o Pativilca esas fotos serian desagradables porque en esos lugares hay mucha suciedad, descuido y falta de conciencia por parte de la gente en cuanto a ornato, Huacho es una tipica ciudad costera de poblacion rondando los 100,000 habitantes se parece a Pisco, Pacasmayo es una version chica de Huacho lo mismo Huarmey , Casma o Camana por el sur,Mollendo tambien tiene sus barrios parecidos a los de Huacho dando frente al mar, asi es nuestro pais.


----------



## palexisls (Sep 9, 2006)

Juan1912 said:


> wow, no pensé que fuera tan horrible


jajajaja. q crudo


----------



## lagodelfuego (Dec 7, 2006)

No me cabe en la cabeza cómo es posible que hayas osado cargar esas fotos y exhibirlas de esa manera tan tosca. Mejor no lo hubieses hecho, pues tu galería de fotos resulta muy desmotivante para cualquier alma progresista. 

Espero que tu intención no haya sido esa.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

lagodelfuego said:


> No me cabe en la cabeza cómo es posible que hayas osado cargar esas fotos y exhibirlas de esa manera tan tosca. Mejor no lo hubieses hecho, pues tu galería de fotos resulta muy desmotivante para cualquier alma progresista.
> 
> Espero que tu intención no haya sido esa.


No creo. Mapamundista nunca ha posteado fotos con mala intención. Simplemente quiere mostrarnos ese pueblo.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Ojalá que no haya ningún huachano a la vista. Seguramente se sentiría muy dolido de la forma en que descalifican a su pueblo.
¿No se supone que hay reglas acerca de los comentarios?


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> Ojalá que no haya ningún huachano a la vista. Seguramente se sentiría muy dolido de la forma en que descalifican a su pueblo.
> ¿No se supone que hay reglas acerca de los comentarios?


Pedro, uno juzga lo que ve. Este pueblo no es atractivo.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

que feo wacala jeje, tipica ciudad costeña sin planificacion y pesimo gusto arquitectonico 

HUACHO >>>>>>> Magaly










¿ influira en algo ? :nuts:


----------



## lagodelfuego (Dec 7, 2006)

*Magaly*

La damicela Magaly Medina no tiene nada de fea.


----------



## Mouses (Dec 21, 2004)

...Pensaba que este pueblo era mas atractivo y ordenado, pero tampoco es feo hasta las huevas, se ve pobreza , pero cambiaria su aspecto significativamente si se ordenara mejor.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Te recuerdo que este es el FORO PERUANO !!!!!*

El hecho que una ciudad esté descuidada ó no sea del agrado de la mayoría,no significa que sea "mala intención" el mostrarla...estamos en el Foro peruano,donde nuestro deber es hacer conocer TODO EL PERÚ... es cierto,yo mismo lamento que Huacho esté en esas condiciones,pero siempre el Norte Chico ha sido muy poco progresista..parecen esos pueblos de carretera que nunca progresan... lamentablemente es la cruda realidad... me apena como peruano,pero no podemos negar ésta realidad,sobretodo que es una ciudad de considerable población...pero en ningún momento ha habido mala intención,más todavía,teniendo queridos amigos huachanos.



lagodelfuego said:


> No me cabe en la cabeza cómo es posible que hayas osado cargar esas fotos y exhibirlas de esa manera tan tosca. Mejor no lo hubieses hecho, pues tu galería de fotos resulta muy desmotivante para cualquier alma progresista.
> 
> Espero que tu intención no haya sido esa.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Gracias Bruno por el apoyo*

En realidad yo nunca he hecho un thread para mostrar algo "con mala intención"... me sorprende el comentario de éste señor porque incluso dice que "lo he mostrado de manera tosca" (????????)....que yo sepa las fotos se muestran de una sola manera...exponiéndolas !!!!... no sé en que estriba "la tosquedad",sobretodo que son fotos que como bien aclaré son del Portal Huachano,que es la web oficial de Huacho... si ellos muestran esas fotos,es porque así es su ciudad... además son las calles céntricas,las más importantes,la plaza de armas... no son tampoco fotos de un pueblo joven ni el barrio más pobre..es el mismo centro de la ciudad !!!!.... no sé si el hecho de "ser menos tosco",hubiera sido sólo mostrar las casas de las familias más adineradas del lugar,que me imagino serán algo grandes y agradables.... pero si revisan bien las fotos,son todas del centro de la ciudad... me gustaría que "lagodelfuego" me respondiera para explicarme el porque de "mi mala intención y tosquedad",porque lo único que he hecho es mostrar Huacho tal como es... si no resulta atractiva como ciudad,ya no es mi responsabilidad...cada quien sabe lo que le agrada ó no le agrada... pero la realidad que Huacho es así como se aprecian en las fotos...y tengo entendido que son fotos tomadas en agosto de éste año...o sea.super nuevas !!!!...
Invito a LagodelFuego que nos muestre "fotos menos toscas" de Huacho.... 



J Block said:


> No creo. Mapamundista nunca ha posteado fotos con mala intención. Simplemente quiere mostrarnos ese pueblo.


----------

